# Hacer un ainterfaz sencilla para PIC



## Meta (Dic 15, 2010)

Hola:

Ya que estamos con Visual Studio Express  gratuito. Quiero saber si hay gente por aquí cerca que haya programado  un programa visual muy sencillo que sea capaz de grabar un PIC16F84A y  EEPROM con el TE20 por puerto serie.

Estoy liado que no puedo grabar pic con WinPic800, ni el ic-prog ni  tampoco con el USB PIC Programmer con Windows 7 64 Bits. Ya se los  comenté al de Winpic800 y no se si lo hará. Lo que se me ocurre es usar  VirtualBox con Windows XP 32 bits dentro de ella que haré dentro poco.

Ver imagen

El programa es simple. Solo usaré PIC con el cual se usa mucho, en mi  caso el 16F84A y 16F88 por el memento aunque tengo más por ahí como los  18Fx550. Por ahora nos centramos en intentar programa y ser capaz de  granar un .hex al PIC16F84A. No se como será el tema, pero el protocolo  de comunicación para enviar datos por puerto serie RS232 aquí y aquí tienes una idea de como hacerlo.

El primer prototipo no haré configuración de bit ni mostraré los códigos  en pantalla, solo que seleccione un .hex que tenga por ahí en Windows y  con un botón sea capaz de grabar el PIC16F84A mediante el TE20 que  funciona con el puerto serie.

Cualquier información para empezar es útil. Con el tiempo ya se verá si loharé bonito como los demás grabadores.

Saludo.


----------



## kmiz (Dic 15, 2010)

Lo has intentado con algun XPlive de esos que arrancan desde cd?


----------



## Meta (Dic 15, 2010)

Lo estoy haciendo porque no me queda más remedio.

En cuanto al programa les voy pasando poco a poco los progresos. El esquema del JDM parece ser este para grabar varios tipos de patillajes como los 18, 28 y 40.


----------

